# Kansas City at Rush Hour



## urban5 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'll be traveling from Omaha on I 29 to Kansas City then on to I 70 to St Louis.  How bad is rush hour in KC?  I can juggle my departure time but would really like to leave Omaha around 1 - 2 PM.


----------



## akp (Jul 9, 2010)

*I live in Kansas City*

I don't drive the highways at rush hour so I'm giving you my impression rather than experience.  People who come to Kansas City from cities with "real" traffic laugh at us because what we think is an issue would be a dream in Chicago or Atlanta.

I think the worst traffic is on the 435 loop at the south end of the city which you'll be well away from.  

You'll notice it is rush hour, but you'll likely keep moving pretty well.

The drive from KC to St. Louis on I-70 is one of my least favorite stretches of highway - no scenery at all.  But the road is in good condition.


----------

